# Feiertage BRD



## eYe (1 November 2010)

Können wir bitte mal eine bundesweit einheitliche Regelung der Feiertage einführen? Ich wähle mir hier die Finger wund um am Ende festzustellen, dass die Kollegen im Süden mal wieder frei haben...

:sb7:


PS: Wünsche Euch einen angenehmen freien Tag, während Nord und Ost etwas für das BIP tut


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

Was können denn wir dafür, das du in der falschen hälfte von Deutschland wohnst.

Viele Grüße von einem "Heute Feiertagshaber"


----------



## Matze001 (1 November 2010)

Ich hab auch grad nen Anruf aus dem Norden bekommen.
Gut das ich grad aufgestanden bin.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Paule (1 November 2010)

Danke an den Norden, dass ihr arbeitet während wir Frei machen. 

Aber einer muss ja die deutsche Wirtschaft vorantreiben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 November 2010)

Dies betrifft nicht nur Deutschland. Auch unsere Nachbarn halten sich heute beim Arbeiten zurück.


----------



## IBFS (1 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Was können denn wir dafür, das du in der falschen hälfte von Deutschland wohnst.
> 
> Viele Grüße von einem "Heute Feiertagshaber"



Ohne Luther keine einheitliche deutsche Sprache.
Wenn es immer nur die "richtige" deutsche Hälfte
gegeben hätte, dann müßtest du heute noch unter
Leibeigenschaft für deinen Frohnherren schuften.

Soviel mal aus aktuellem Anlass.

Ich bin zwar nicht kirchlich aber gestern war 
Reformationstag, nur für die, die es nicht wußten.

Frank


----------



## MSB (1 November 2010)

@IBFS
Wenn du einem schon die Worte im Mund umdrehen musst:



IBFS schrieb:


> Ohne Luther keine einheitliche deutsche Sprache.


Ob das jetzt wenn man sich die Alternative betrachtet ein echter Vorteil war,
lässt sich historisch wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehen, wie die letzten 500 Jahre ohne diese Tatsache verlaufen wären.



IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn es immer nur die "richtige" deutsche Hälfte
> gegeben hätte, dann müßtest du heute noch unter
> Leibeigenschaft für deinen Frohnherren schuften.


Das haben die heutigen Banken und Regierungen dieser Welt natürlich viel besser hinbekommen,
man hat zumindest die Illusion, das man nicht mehr Leibeigener, hier aber nicht eines Herrn sondern eines Finanz/Wirtschafts-Systems, ist.



IBFS schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht kirchlich aber gestern war
> Reformationstag, nur für die, die es nicht wußten.


... was auch in vielen Bundesländern ein gesetzlicher Feiertag gewesen wäre ... nur war der heuer dummerweise an einem Sonntag.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (1 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Was können denn wir dafür, das du in der falschen hälfte von Deutschland wohnst.
> 
> Viele Grüße von einem "Heute Feiertagshaber"


Ich wohne auch in der richtigen Gegend von Deutschland 
Arbeite nur leider in der falschen Gegend :-( Wir haben hier im Käseland drei Feiertage weniger als in NRW :-(
Zum Glück habe ich genug Urlaubstage (37)


----------



## dalbi (1 November 2010)

Hi,

schönen Feiertag. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 November 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich wohne auch in der richtigen Gegend von Deutschland
> Arbeite nur leider in der falschen Gegend :-( Wir haben hier im Käseland drei Feiertage weniger als in NRW :-(
> Zum Glück habe ich genug Urlaubstage (37)



Jetzt echt? 37 Tage Urlaub? ist das normal bei den holzschuhkäsefüssen?


----------



## Oberchefe (1 November 2010)

> um am Ende festzustellen, dass die Kollegen im Süden mal wieder frei haben...


jeder so wie er es verdient :-D


----------



## Question_mark (1 November 2010)

*Bin jetzt auf der Flucht ...*

Hallo,



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt echt? 37 Tage Urlaub? ist das normal bei den holzschuhkäsefüssen?



Naja, die Niederländer sind halt tolerant und liberal, auch gegenüber ältlichen und schwachen Mitarbeitern. So alte Leute brauchen eben viel Urlaub ...


Und abducken und wech, bevor mich der Markus zu fassen kriegt *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder die brauchen mehr Zeit um jetzt ihre Wohnwagen winterfest zu machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

ich finde es auf jedem fall gut das wir hier wieder einen Glaubenskrieg
haben. Das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich finde es auf jedem fall gut das wir hier wieder einen Glaubenskrieg
> haben. Das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.



Christliche Feiertage sollten sowieso nur für die gelten, die auch Kirchensteuer bezahlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Christliche Feiertage sollten sowieso nur für die gelten, die auch Kirchensteuer bezahlen.


 
wie meinst du das den jetzt, von meinen Steuern haben ich doch schon
eine eigene Kappele verdient und einen Ehrenplatz beim Herrn.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie meinst du das den jetzt, von meinen Steuern haben ich doch schon
> eine eigene Kappele verdient und einen Ehrenplatz beim Herrn.



"Wenn der Heller im Kasten klingt, die Seele aus dem Fegefeuer springt"

Gilt das noch in OstWestNordSüdWestphalen?


----------



## IBFS (2 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich finde es auf jedem fall gut das wir hier wieder einen Glaubenskrieg
> haben. Das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.



Ich bin Atheist und halte mich da heraus 
Oder gibt es auch einen "Un"-glaubenskrieg?

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich bin Atheist und halte mich da heraus
> Oder gibt es auch einen "Un"-glaubenskrieg?
> 
> Frank


 
immer doch Heiden gegen die Gläubigen....aber ich kämpfe auf deiner
Seite, also halte mir die Flanke frei


----------



## IBFS (2 November 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie einen "getauften protestantischen Aheisten" ?


----------



## marlob (2 November 2010)

Für dich bin ich noch schnell genug, es sei denn du hast deinen Rollstuhl getunt*ROFL*


Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marlob (2 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Christliche Feiertage sollten sowieso nur für die gelten, die auch Kirchensteuer bezahlen.


Ich arbeite in Holland, die wollen keine Kirchensteuer
Werde jetzt wohl Ostern, Pfingsten und Weihnachten arbeiten müssen*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in Holland, die wollen keine Kirchensteuer
> Werde jetzt wohl Ostern, Pfingsten und Weihnachten arbeiten müssen*ROFL*


 
nein musst du nicht, ich habe das für dich mal angetestet, ich hatte 
gestern auch frei und der Bischoff hat nicht angeklopft.


----------



## falke69 (2 November 2010)

Was jammert ihr Nordlichter eigentlich rum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich arbeite als Grenzgänger in der Schweiz, die kennen noch weniger Feier- und Ferientage als ihr im Norden.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 November 2010)

falke69 schrieb:


> Was jammert ihr Nordlichter eigentlich rum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selber schuld

aber dafür bekommst du dein gehalt in sfr und nicht in popligen euro


----------



## eYe (2 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Christliche Feiertage sollten sowieso nur für die gelten, die auch Kirchensteuer bezahlen.



Nur mal so zum Thema Kirchensteuer...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMw1LpUzmpQ&feature=related

Ich zahle nämlich eigentlich keine, aber irgendwie dann doch 
Is halt das gleiche wie mit Arbeitslosenversicherung und öffentlicher Krankenkasse, ich gehöre ned dazu und darf trotzdem für zahlen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 November 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Thema Kirchensteuer...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMw1LpUzmpQ&feature=related
> 
> Ich zahle nämlich eigentlich keine, aber irgendwie dann doch
> Is halt das gleiche wie mit Arbeitslosenversicherung und öffentlicher Krankenkasse, ich gehöre ned dazu und darf trotzdem für zahlen...


 

Ist doch sch...egal.... wir können es uns doch leisten.... und das Geld bleibt im Land und verschwindet nicht in Brüssel oder sonst wo in irgendwelchen anderen Topfen....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 November 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist doch sch...egal.... wir können es uns doch leisten.... und das Geld bleibt im Land und verschwindet nicht in Brüssel oder sonst wo in irgendwelchen anderen Topfen....



Ja davon werden die Alimente bezahlt, wenn die unbefleckte Empfängnis wieder zugeschlagen hat.


----------



## nade (3 November 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ja davon werden die Alimente bezahlt, wenn die unbefleckte Empfängnis wieder zugeschlagen hat.


Unbefleckt... passt doch, es gab dabei nirgents einen Beweisfleck...

Solange wa eben noch Salzsteuer und auch "Glühlampen"-Steuer haben, solange ist doch die halbe Milliarde Peanuts neben anderen Verschwendungslücken, die da nicht auf einem "Alten" Vertrag beruhn..

Hab ne Idee, alle nicht an Wochenenden befindlichen Feiertage werden Abgeschafft, und dafür die Zahlungen zur Kirche eingestellt.
Dann hat das ein Ende mit Unfreiwillig einen gesetzlichen Urlaubstag durch Zwangsabgeben zu finanzieren.

Aber noch besser, die Kirche ausm Land gejagt, werden doch eh schon Moscheen gebaut, kann der "Mittelalterliche" Verein auch grad nach Rom, nach Hause gehn.
Oder aber noch besser, überall wird Eintritt verlangt... Ein Ticket wegen Falschparken ist doch nur das Eintrittsgeld in den Club der Falschparker... usw.
Sollen se für die, die es Interessiert eben jeden Sonntag Eintrittsgelder holen und sich davon Finanzieren..


----------

